# 67 engine compartment



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

hi folks, just bought a 67 3 weeks ago already tearing it apart, does anyone know what color the firewall and fenders should be? they are currently gloss black but I dont think that is correct. Thanks for your help


----------

